# House, fancy metal building and 8 acres in central Oklahoma



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

We have a new realtor and a new web page for our house northeast of Oklahoma City.

House is more than 2000 sq. ft.

Quality (Edmond School District) schools.

30X40-foot Morton metal building insulated with concrete floor.

8 acres, mostly cleared pasture with enough woodland to keep you sane.

$190,000

http://www.mlsfinder.com/kwls/kw/in...&domain=phyllis_georgecarlton.yourkwagent.com


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice place, Oggie. Guess no one w/cats could buy it... 

Patty


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

We moved the two cats that we're trying to reprogram with us.

They both "found" us out there, so their might still be an open portal of evil somewhere nearby. I checked the 8 acres of the property very carefully and I'm sure it's not on the actual property.


----------

